# Looking for "Different" Eggplant dishes



## larry_stewart (Sep 30, 2011)

So, for the first time EVER, I have had a very successful eggplant year in the garden.  I Have already made eggplant parmesan, eggplant rollatini, Babaganouj, pickled/ marinated eggplant, mousaka, grilled eggplant, eggplant and garlic sauce and probably a few other things i forgot about.  I still have at least 6 full sized eggplants and another dozen asian eggplants in the garden.

All this being said, I need some new ideas to used them up.  But im looking for something ' different'.  Maybe different style, technique, ethnicity whatever, but just something that is different taste than what Ive been doing.  Ideally try to keep the suggestions vegetarian, but Im pretty good at adapting regular recipes to veggie recipes, so dont hesitate with any other suggestions.

Thanks in advance,

larry


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 30, 2011)

The Thai Curry I make is quite tasty. It works just as well without meat. 

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/thai-okra-eggplant-tomato-curry-73108.html


----------



## larry_stewart (Sep 30, 2011)

looks great, and coincidentally enough ,I have an over abundance of okra too.

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## merstar (Sep 30, 2011)

Here are a few from my to-try list:

CRISP TOMATO, ZUCCHINI, AND EGGPLANT GRATIN
Crisp Tomato, Zucchini and Eggplant Bread Gratin Recipe - Jerry Traunfeld | Food & Wine

EGGPLANT AND PEPPER PARMESAN SANDWICHES
Eggplant and Pepper Parmesan Sandwiches Recipe - Allrecipes.com

GREEK PASTA SALAD WITH ROASTED VEGETABLES AND FETA
Greek Pasta Salad with Roasted Vegetables and Feta Recipe - Allrecipes.com

EGGPLANT AND GOAT-CHEESE SANDWICHES WITH TOMATO TARRAGON SAUCE
Eggplant and Goat-Cheese "Sandwiches" with Tomato Tarragon Sauce Recipe | Food & Wine


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 30, 2011)

larry_stewart said:


> looks great, and coincidentally enough ,I have an over abundance of okra too.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion.


 
You're welcome. When I made it this week, I added some Kale, zucchini, mushrooms and another summer squash I had on hand. I also added some tamarind concentrate (a scant 1/2 tsp). It was quite good.


----------



## joesfolk (Sep 30, 2011)

Maybe try eggplant lasagna where you salt the eggplant, allow it to drain, rinse the eggplant and then use the eggplant as noodles for the recipe.  Works well, tastes good.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Oct 1, 2011)

I grew two in the greenhouse this year, I have about 20 fruits nearly ready.
One of my fav chinese dishes is Sea Spiced Aubergine


----------



## Claire (Oct 1, 2011)

I like to slice them into thick planks, then sprinkle with olive oil and my favorite garlic seasoning.  Then grill over charcoal.  It can either be done with zuchinni (I'm a great speller, why can't I get that one right), onions, tomatoes, and be made into what Mom calls "Claire's ratatouille".  Or it can be tossed into a blender to make baba ganouche.  Alternatively the roasted eggplant can be frozen and tossed into any soup/stew.  If someone doesn't like the texture, you stick it in a blender and no one knows it's there except for the great,smoky flavor.


----------



## giggler (Oct 1, 2011)

I've heard of Stuffing them..

cut in 1/2 length ways, and scoop out the seeds..

Then fill with bread crumbs, spices, etc.

then bake for like 45 min till done..

like a very large soft squash..

Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Oct 1, 2011)

I've also had them stuffed but it was with rice that had been cooked in tomatoes and peppers.


----------



## Timothy (Oct 1, 2011)

merstar said:


> EGGPLANT AND PEPPER PARMESAN SANDWICHES
> 
> EGGPLANT AND GOAT-CHEESE SANDWICHES WITH TOMATO TARRAGON SAUCE


 
Yeah! Great eating! 

If you grill the eggplant and peppers, it's even better. Gives it a slight smokey flavor.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Oct 1, 2011)

How about Baba Ghanouj?


----------



## aburke78 (Oct 3, 2011)

How about taking some Portobellos, Eggplant and some Bell Peppers, with a couple different cheeses and making a Panini?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Oct 3, 2011)

aburke78 said:
			
		

> How about taking some Portobellos, Eggplant and some Bell Peppers, with a couple different cheeses and making a Panini?



Oooooh, that sounds good! I'm going to have to try this. I'm thinking mozzarella and jack for the cheeses. Or maybe munster and creamy havarti. Maybe even a couple fresh basil leaves. Ok, need to add portabellas, eggplant and basil to my shopping list.


----------



## Fabiabi (Oct 3, 2011)

My goodness that is alot of eggplant you're consuming. I tried it smoked when I was in Berlin earlier this year, it was added to fresh tagliatelle with some chilli and olive oil. It was delicious


----------



## Timothy (Oct 3, 2011)

Fabiabi said:


> My goodness that is a lot of eggplant you're consuming. I tried it smoked when I was in Berlin earlier this year, it was added to fresh tagliatelle with some chilli and olive oil. It was delicious


 
I wish I could have been there to eat it with you! I miss Berlin. What a wonderful city. I was able to spend three years there...1974-1977. I enjoyed every minute of it!

With life as it is, I've been unable to go back for a visit. Perhaps in the next few years I'll be able to.


----------

